# Confirmed hubs available or have adaptor for the new 12mm x 157mm 'standard'



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

*Known:*
-Azonic 
-Chris King (confirmed -I own one, see  CK157x12 ISO)
-DT Swiss
-Hadley 
-Hope 
-Industry nine 
-Nukeproof (Nukeproof Syntace Conversion Kit)
-Spank (SPANK)
-Mavic (assumed related to 142x12mm article on Pinkbike Tech Tues)

*Coming Soon:*
?

*Uncertain:*
Saint M820/5

Further reading:
syntace | News « Norco Bikes


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope's are for sure. I am running them on my new Podium, and so is Dusty.

Kings should be available soon.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Add hadley


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, the part number for Hadley is H500537-CLR.

Eric


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm out if the loop, what's the purpose of a 157mm rear end?


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

To make us buy new parts.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Word. Cause 3mm will make a noticeable difference. What a waste of resources... Fahn


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

LarryFahn said:


> Word. Cause 3mm will make a noticeable difference. What a waste of resources... Fahn


Well it does prevent 'I'm cold it's dark and I can't get the f#!%*ng axle to go in' syndrome. That's got be worth a new set of end caps right?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

how the hell is it a "standard" if there are 12 different sizes?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd much prefer to see axle diametre size go up, ie 20mm
I'm stuck with a 20mm proprietary hub.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> how the hell is it a "standard" if there are 12 different sizes?


Welcome to earth, land of where many standards exist


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

DT Swiss. 
The 12x142 adapters used with a 150 hub = 157.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

FreeRidin' said:


> DT Swiss.
> The 12x142 adapters used with a 150 hub = 157.


Same way Hope Pro Evo2's are converted, FWIW.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Scythe said:


> I'm out if the loop, what's the purpose of a 157mm rear end?


its like the 12x142 of the dh world.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Gotta make everyone think they need new frames....Cha Ching!


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

b-kul said:


> its like the 12x142 of the dh world.


So pretty much to make it easier to remove your backs wheel and put back on.
Should just leave it at 135 and 150mm.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Scythe said:


> So pretty much to make it easier to remove your backs wheel and put back on.
> Should just leave it at 135 and 150mm.


"They" say the increased length makes it stiffer than standard. I don't buy into that arguement, because of front hubs. To make it stiffer, you would increase the diametre, not the length.
To me, it screams "fad".


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

IH used a 160mm in '03 with a 100mm bb. The idea was to get rid of the dish of the rear wheel by spreading the flanges further apart. In recent years though, I've seen hub companies move the flanges inward(ala150 hubs) to line up the spokes angle to eliminate dish. But with the spokes so straight, I think it isn't as stiff laterally and it only leaves wasted space between the disc and the flange. If they adopt this new idea, it better be for spreading the flanges and not just to make more schitt to market. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

SV11 said:


> "They" say the increased length makes it stiffer than standard. I don't buy into that arguement, because of front hubs. To make it stiffer, you would increase the diametre, not the length.
> To me, it screams "fad".


even to a history major with only a rudimentary understanding of physics this makes no sense. the longer something is the more torque you can apply, the more torque the easier it is to bend.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

SV11 said:


> If thats the case, why dont you use 9mm axles?
> Larger diametre means more stiffness, same applies to fork stanchions.
> Maybe learn a bit more physics.


ummm, i just agreed with your previous post, read much?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry b-kul, my mistake.... I glimpsed over your response pretty quick, being tipsy didnt help matters...my bad. I thought it was my post that didnt make sense.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tipsy at noon on a wednesday? early start or late night?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

It's about 5 am (thur) here in ozland, went out with mates for a few drinks last night, had a few more when i got home, or a half a dozen.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

aha. well then, proceed my friend.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Can anyone confirm whether or not the HOPE hub is a simple adaptor/converter thingy or is it an all new hub all together ?

Im about to buy a set of 823's on Evo's 150mm and couldnt find anything on this . . .


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

tuumbaq said:


> Im about to buy a set of 823's on Evo's 150mm and couldnt find anything on this . . .


To make the Pro 2 Evo 150mm hub 157mm, you use the 142x12 end caps from the normal hub. They're just press on end caps, no special tools required.

Must be the 150mm hub though, if it's the 135mm hub you end up at 142.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> To make the Pro 2 Evo 150mm hub 157mm, you use the 142x12 end caps from the normal hub. They're just press on end caps, no special tools required.
> 
> Must be the 150mm hub though, if it's the 135mm hub you end up at 142.


thanks buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Update from Chris King is that it will be March or April before delivery....hopefully


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> Update from Chris King is that it will be March or April before delivery....hopefully


Thanks.

I`m trying to figure out exactly what the 2013 changes are to the 150/157mm hubs. They said "Updated 150mm and the brand new 157mm downhill and freeride specific rear hubs with a wider hub body for better load distribution" but elsewhere it appears to only be an axle conversion (same hub body).

I have a 150 CK hub that I want to change to 157mm. I expect that its only the axle I will have to change....


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

bg. said:


> I have a 150 CK hub that I want to change to 157mm. I expect that its only the axle I will have to change....


Nope. They are changing the hub body as well. I'm in the same boat; I emailed CK about it and that's what they told me. As for shipping the new hubs they said Q1 of 2013, which could mean as late as March 31. I really hope their shipping date lines up with the shipping date of the new carbon V10 I have on order!! 

M.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Easton has 157 conversion butt plugs in stock. Less than $20.


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

will those work with Chris King hubs?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

You can't deny that 142/157 makes it much easier to install the wheel. No flipping the bike over or holding it up while you line up the hub/frame and slip in the axle. Just drop an upright bike onto the wheel and let gravity hold it in place while you insert the axle. That's why most 20mm forks have indents for the hub to rest in. Since nearly every 135/150 x 12 hub easily converts (or will soon) to the wider size it doesn't present the problems most new standards do.


----------



## fredro (Jul 7, 2007)

easton havoc 150 ust, with 157 end caps.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

fredro said:


> easton havoc 150 ust, with 157 end caps.


I had to remove the 157mm end caps on my Havocs to fit them to the 150mm spacing on my 951... guess what? You need a 12mm hex key... who has that in their toolbox? Well, I do now.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

madriaanse said:


> Nope. They are changing the hub body as well. I'm in the same boat; I emailed CK about it and that's what they told me. As for shipping the new hubs they said Q1 of 2013, which could mean as late as March 31. I really hope their shipping date lines up with the shipping date of the new carbon V10 I have on order!!
> 
> M.


damn. that's not good news.


----------



## fredro (Jul 7, 2007)

gretch said:


> I had to remove the 157mm end caps on my Havocs to fit them to the 150mm spacing on my 951... guess what? You need a 12mm hex key... who has that in their toolbox? Well, I do now.


yup, actually had to run out to home depot to get one as well.


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

bg. said:


> damn. that's not good news.


Sure isn't; could've been so simple...

M.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

fredro said:


> yup, actually had to run out to home depot to get one as well.


Peak bikes didn't have a 12mm hex key or you didn't? Sweet bike, I saw it last week there might be some my drool on that frame.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

Confirmed by Chris King on Facebook. There will be a 157mm axle available for current 150mm hubs.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

bg. said:


> Confirmed by Chris King on Facebook. There will be a 157mm axle available for current 150mm hubs.


I couldnt find any information on that on the facebook page. Instead I have an email from yesterday stating the opposite:



> Hello Ralph,
> Our 157x12 hubs are in production right now, but as your shop said they will not be shipping until the spring. The only difference in the hubs is the spacing, but the older 150 hubs cannot be converted to the 157 spacing. When the Gen 2 hub comes out you will be able to convert between the two sizes.
> 
> Kessler


Note, this also seems to contradict the press release stating a wider hub body for the new hubs:

New Stuff from Chris King | Mountain Bike Review

So, I wonder exactly what is new about the hubs. Regardless, getting the Gen 2 hub seems the way to go. Or a different hub if you need it before April.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

Below I copy pasted the response by Chris King to someone's question about upgrading a current 150 ISO.. This is from the Chris King Precision Components Facebook page. 

"You can get a replacement 157 axle that will upgrade your current 150"


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe both are true, in that the hubs are incompatible with each other. The DH Gen 2 hub will have its own body and axle, and the 150 hub can be adapted to the 157mm standard.

Thinking about it, that is what I would do if I were CK.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> Maybe both are true, in that the hubs are incompatible with each other. The DH Gen 2 hub will have its own body and axle, and the 150 hub can be adapted to the 157mm standard.
> 
> Thinking about it, that is what I would do if I were CK.


I think you're right, and it it would make logical sense.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

> Update from Chris King is that it will be March or April before delivery....hopefully


First DH race is in April. I cant afford to not have some time on the new bike before the race. So, today I cancelled the order for CK hubs I put in months ago and ordered Hadley instead. The shop tried to talk me into I-9, but I wasn't having it 

Anyone think that was a mistake. (I was also thinking about DT Swiss...)


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Buying a Hadley hub is never a mistake. DT SWiss makes good hubs but I have found Hadleys to be in a league of their own.


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

rdhfreethought said:


> Maybe both are true, in that the hubs are incompatible with each other. The DH Gen 2 hub will have its own body and axle, and the 150 hub can be adapted to the 157mm standard.
> 
> Thinking about it, that is what I would do if I were CK.


Yeah that would be cool. There is nothing wrong with my 150 ISO, other than it missing 3.5mm on each end. I'd love to keep it and just put a new axle in it, instead of getting rid of a perfectly good hub/wheel.

Still... CK emailed me and said that they're coming out with an entirely new 157 hub with a new hub body an all, and that the 150 is not going to have a 157 replacement axle. Hope I'm wrong or that they changed their mind. Maybe CK can chime in here?

M.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

daisycutter said:


> Buying a Hadley hub is never a mistake. DT SWiss makes good hubs but I have found Hadleys to be in a league of their own.


totally agree..


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Received email message today (1 day delay), from Chris King. Hubs are due in April for sure. They have known this for a few months now. Everything in on schedule. I am impressed with their prompt reply, makes me happy to own a handful of their products.

However, I think April is just a little too late. Hadley it is. I guess I can always switch later. Somehow, I don't think so.


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I ended up ordering a Hope Pro2 EVO. As much as I like Chris King, they missed the boat on this one for me. Stoked to get my V10c up and running!!!!

M.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

I put the 147x12 endcaps on the hope pro 2 150mm rear hub and worked beautifully.


----------



## kboth (Apr 1, 2006)

gretch said:


> I had to remove the 157mm end caps on my Havocs to fit them to the 150mm spacing on my 951... guess what? You need a 12mm hex key... who has that in their toolbox? Well, I do now.


Too funny. I did the same thing and bought the biggest hex key I've ever seen. I was happy to get rid of that tool with those wheels.


----------



## kboth (Apr 1, 2006)

LBS recieved a new King 157 today and will try to re-lace using my existing spokes (they only had one day of riding from last season). The new hub looks the exact same with different ends to the axle (almost like end caps that don't come off). I'm told they changed the width of the body slightly, so not holding my breath on being able to re-use the spokes due to length. I'll take some pictures to post when I get it back.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

kboth said:


> I'm told they changed the width of the body slightly, so not holding my breath on being able to re-use the spokes due to length. I'll take some pictures to post when I get it back.


Cool, thanks. I'm interested to know the change in spoke length.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

kboth said:


> I'm told they changed the width of the body slightly, so not holding my breath on being able to re-use the spokes due to length. I'll take some pictures to post when I get it back.


I would think CK would supply the hub dimensions that are relevant to spoke length for both the hubs, likely on their website.

Edit: The measurements are there for all the hubs except the new 157 so if I bought one of those I'd call and ask what the numbers are before lacing.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

*Chris King 157x12 are here*

After all the back and forth, decided to stick with the Ck hubs, which is what I originally wanted. Super stoked. Get to build it up tomorrow.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> After all the back and forth, decided to stick with the Ck hubs, which is what I originally wanted. Super stoked. Get to build it up tomorrow.


You got the 157 hub? Mine's still on order.

I sold of my 150 a few weeks ago...good thing the snow's still here so there's no big rush on finishing my build.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

bg. said:


> You got the 157 hub? Mine's still on order.
> 
> I sold of my 150 a few weeks ago...good thing the snow's still here so there's no big rush on finishing my build.


I ordered it in November. So, I was probably one of the first on the waiting list. Black appears to be the first run, so depending on other factors like color, the others will come later. When I spoke to King several weeks ago, they had most of the run in processing already. I guess it takes a while to complete the batches.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

*DT 240s*

The same end caps convert a 135 to 142 and a 150 to 157. QBP has a part # for them but doesn't expect them to be in stock till the end of April.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone know what's up with Mavics & 157mm conversion?


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

madriaanse said:


> Yeah that would be cool. There is nothing wrong with my 150 ISO, other than it missing 3.5mm on each end. I'd love to keep it and just put a new axle in it, instead of getting rid of a perfectly good hub/wheel.
> 
> Still... CK emailed me and said that they're coming out with an entirely new 157 hub with a new hub body an all, and that the 150 is not going to have a 157 replacement axle. Hope I'm wrong or that they changed their mind. Maybe CK can chime in here?
> 
> M.


I just finished an email exchange with Chris King. They will not offer a way to convert the older 150mm hubs to 157.

I'm so happy, my CK 150mm hub is only about a year old and now it's a $400 paperweight. It boggles my mind that they can't make an axle for the older hubs with an additional 3.5mm on each side. It's not like I'm asking them to make a 1-1/8" headset fit a 44mm headtube.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

All the more reason why I love Hadley hubs.


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

Marshall Willanholly said:


> I just finished an email exchange with Chris King. They will not offer a way to convert the older 150mm hubs to 157.
> 
> I'm so happy, my CK 150mm hub is only about a year old and now it's a $400 paperweight. It boggles my mind that they can't make an axle for the older hubs with an additional 3.5mm on each side. It's not like I'm asking them to make a 1-1/8" headset fit a 44mm headtube.


Yeah, same frustration here.

Since this thread is back, I might as well say that I've been on a CK 157 all season, riding alot and did a trip to Whistler. Great hub, runs just like the other CK hubs that I own. 
I built the wheel with the spokes I had ordered for my 150, so there was no significant spoke length change.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

bg. said:


> Yeah, same frustration here.
> 
> Since this thread is back, I might as well say that I've been on a CK 157 all season, riding alot and did a trip to Whistler. Great hub, runs just like the other CK hubs that I own.
> I built the wheel with the spokes I had ordered for my 150, so there was no significant spoke length change.


not sure if its the same,,, i am asuiming it is,,, on my hope pro2 i used the same spacers as the 142 to make my 150 fit my 157 knolly podium,,,
i was told by my mate who is a mechanic and hope dealer, that the same spacers are used to convert 135 to 142 and 150 to 157,,,,


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Bringing this thread back from dead. Anyone know if Saint M820 rear hub can go 157mm?


----------

